# simple frig waterline question



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Refrigerator water supply kits have flexible (plastic and copper) tubing that come with them that should be relatively easy to "thread" through cabinet holes.
Turn the water off, disconnect the old line, thread through the new, and hook it up. Depending upon the distance, you may need two kits, because you need enough coiled behind the fridge to pull it out without disconnecting anything.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## weiside (Jul 19, 2007)

The hooking up part is no problem, but my actual dilemma is getting the flexible tube through the walls behind the dishwasher. I tried to tape the new tube to the old one and pull it through the holes but it came apart. Any ideas how I can do this without drilling huge holes and trying to straighten the tube and hope I can fit it exactly through the hole on the other side of the dishwasher?


----------



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

Try sticking a straightened-out coathanger into the tube about 12" (or whatever straight length you need) and using that stiffness to keep the tube straight while you fish it down. A "cap" of tap at the end to prevent it from falling out the open end should be all you need.


----------



## sendres (Jul 12, 2007)

*Option2*

Another option is to run it a different route. I had a similar problem where the tubing ran under my cabinetry and couldn't see the holes between the seperate cabinet units. Anyway, I ended up going through the floor at the back of the fridge and taking a new root to the sink lines. Works great if you have access in the basement.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I would try some stiff but flexible wire to connect the tubing if it is the plastic type and the holes are big enough to allow it. Take a length of this wire, baling wire or stripped down small electrical wire, bend the ends, stick through the plastic all the way and bend down flush or maybe more with the other side. One bend in the old tube and one in the new tube with the old and new butted together. Tape secure and pull through the holes without getting in a hurry. If the holes have any extra space, you might get lucky. Basically just enough tape to keep the butted ends of the tube together. You don't want a long piece of tubing to be stiff.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

weiside said:


> The hooking up part is no problem, but my actual dilemma is getting the flexible tube through the walls behind the dishwasher. I tried to tape the new tube to the old one and pull it through the holes but it came apart. Any ideas how I can do this without drilling huge holes and trying to straighten the tube and hope I can fit it exactly through the hole on the other side of the dishwasher?


The easiest solution I see would be to pull the dishwasher out and run the tube that way. This is pretty easy if the dishwasher isn't that old < 6 years. 

Turn off the water to the dishwasher
Remove the kick plate. Usually held in place by a couple of philips or 1/4" metal screws
Unscrew the 2 screws from the counter bottom
Raise the front feet that were behind the kick plate
Slowly pull the dishwasher out
You might have to raise the feet in the rear to get it out of the opening, but most of the time not.
You might be having an issue running the water line because it's not a straight shot. It could be curving around a piece of the dishwasher or its line.


----------

